# New RW User - Can you set more than 10 posts per thread?



## clambert (Aug 4, 2011)

WARNING... NEW RW USER ALERT!!!

Ok, I've looked hard but apparently must be missing the location to control the number of posts per page of a thread.

Where the heck is it?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

clambert said:


> WARNING... NEW RW USER ALERT!!!
> 
> Ok, I've looked hard but apparently must be missing the location to control the number of posts per page of a thread.
> 
> Where the heck is it?


There isn't one. Apparently it's not an easy change, so it is set at 10 per page. You can read the site suggestions thread for a better explanation

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## clambert (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I guess that explains it then. Thanks.


----------

